# HTML Code Writer: Was passiert hier?



## Logithan (11. August 2021)

Guten Abend,

ich beschäftige mich seit einigen Stunden mit dem Abschnitt des Codes und verstehe nicht, was hier gemacht wird. Kann mir bitte jmd. weiterhelfen?

```
for (TodoListenEintrag task : todoList.getTasks()) {
                
                out.println("<div class=\"task\">"
                        // chechbox
                        + " <input id=\"task-" + task.getId() + "\" type=\"checkbox\" "
                        + (task.isCompleted() ? "checked": "") + "/> <label for=\"task-" + task.getId()
                        +"\"> <span class=\"custom-checkbox\"></span>" + task.getName() + ""
                        + " </label><small class=\"delete-task\"><a href=\"TaskLoeschenServlet?task=" + task.getId() + "\">Löschen</a></small>"
                        + "</div>");
            }
            
            out.println("</div>"
                    + "<div class=\"new-task-creator\">"
                    + "    <form action=\"NeuerTaskServlet?liste=" + liste + "\" method=\"POST\">"
                    + "  <input type=\"hidden\" name=\"listenId\" value=\"" + liste + "\"/>"
                    + "     <input type=\"text\" name=\"task\" class=\"new task\""
                    + "            placeholder=\"Neue Aufgabe\" aria-label=\"new task name\" />"
                    + "     <button class=\"btn create\" aria-label=\"create new task\">+</button>"
                    + " </form>"
                    + "</div>"
                    + "<div class=\"delete-stuff\">"
                    + "    <a href=\"TodoListeLoeschenServlet?liste=" + this.liste + "\" class=\"btn delete\">Liste löschen</a>"
                    + "</div>"
                    + "</div>");
        }
    }
```


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (16. August 2021)

Hi,
ist das Python oder Java?


----------

